# Just realized light flashes are totally gone.



## drose (Dec 31, 2011)

Just a note. I've realized over the past few days that the light flashes that were freaking me out because I thought I was: hallucinating, having seizures, becoming psychotic, going blind, etc. have all disappeared. I didn't even notice. They've probably been gone for a couple of months now. Same thing with the feelings of unreality. Weird. Were these flashes really just a part of DR that faded as the DR faded? Now I'm thinking of all kinds of other symptoms that have faded or are fading that I thought were definitely indicative of everything from brain damage to D.I.D. Anyone else have these? Are these an "official" symptom of DR/DP?


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I've got these flashes.

I've read that it is related to dilated pupils,which dilate due to severy anxiety.


----------



## cam_fkn_svge (Nov 28, 2012)

i've had these. i've noticed they go away when i'm not lookign for them and come back with severe anxiety.


----------



## Dgaffney89 (Nov 27, 2012)

I got them constantly man looking around in the dark there reall easy to tell


----------



## drose (Dec 31, 2011)

Hadn't heard of the dilated pupils thing. That makes sense. Good to know. I could have used that information last year when I thought I was having seizures or hallucinations.


----------

